# Trout bite is ON!



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

Earlier this year I was interviewed by Louisiana Sportsman Magazine for the Speckled Trout forecast. IN that article I stated that I really thought this was going to be an incredible year for Trout based on the mass of small trout in the estuary last year. I had never seen so many juvenile fish before. Well, here we are at the beginning of the 2014 season and the trout are here! In fact we've been seeing good numbers of Trout since March on most days. However most of my clients have been seeking Redfish, so we've spent most of our time chasing those vicious reds that Venice is famous for. This weekend I finally had the opportunity to work on the trout. Conditions were than ideal with stiff North and East winds, a rapidly rising Mississippi river and rising tides until late afternoon. Despite that we came in both days with limits of trout! Nothing huge just yet, but lots of nice fish. I think we only threw back 3 fish both days. Nearly all the fish were caught on Vudu Shrimp under a popping cork. The fish were holding in small ponds and on flats where backwater ditches where draining into the bay. The past few weeks has been some of the best march/april fishing we've seen in quite a few years. AS the conditions hopefully moderate, the fishing will just continue to get better and better. Don't miss out, we'd love to show you the fishing trip of a lifetime!


----------

